
Exodus spyware posed as legitimate iOS app - floatingatoll
https://www.wired.com/story/exodus-spyware-ios/
======
floatingatoll
TLDR: They did so using the same Apple Enterprise app distribution program
that Facebook’s malware took advantage of.

